# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  αγορα κοκατιλ τι να προσεξω

## alexis cosmo

Καλησπερα παιδια μετα απο καιρο.

θα αγορασω εναν παπαγαλο κοκατιλ 75ευρω ταισμενο στο χερι κιτρινου χρωματος απο ιδιωτη
υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να.προσεξω.?
Μια κοπελα μου ειπε για μια αυτοανοση ασθενεια και απο τι διαβασα δεν μπορω να το δω αμμεσα αλλα με αιματολογικες εξετασεις..

Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που πρεπει να προσεξω. Το πουλι θα ερθει απο αθηνα μονο απο φωτο το εχω δει
θεσσαλονικη δεν βρηκα τπτ ημερο ταισμενο στο χερι. Το θελω γιατι ο μικρος μου ειναι 2 μηνων και δεν θελω να ειναι επιθετικο το πουλι.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Λοιπον καλησπερα εγω σας λεω να ψαξετε λιγο ακομα με ενα γκουγκλαρισμα θα βρειτε πολλους εκτροφεις.Εαν επισκεφθειτετον χωρο οπου εχουν τα πτηνα ,θα μπορειτε  να εχετε αποψη για  τον εκτροφεα,αν ειναι καθαρος και να δειτε τα υπολοιπα πτηνα που εχει.Υπομονη εγω συμβουλευω.Τωρα για πληροφοριες θα σας πουν τα εμπειρα μελη.Παντως χρειαζονται ενα καλο μειγμα,μεγαλο κλουβι και αγαπη.....

----------


## alexis cosmo

Κλουβι εχω ετοιμασει ειδη με διαστασεις 80χ80χ150υψος
αλλα τις περισσοτερες ωρες θα ειναι εξω 
του εχω φτιαξει και σταντ που ειδα στο νετ.
Εκτροφειο δεν εχω βρει θεσσαλονικη μονο πετ σοπ αλλα δεν θελω να παω γιατι αυτα που γ υρισα δεν εχουν ιδεα απο κοκατιλ για διατροφη και πολλα αλλα.
Ηθελε να μου πουλησει κλουβι 30χ35χ45 και εφυγα κατευθειαν.
Δυστιχος δεν μπορω να παω αθηνα να το δω.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τοτε αν δεν βιαζεστε μπορειτε να ζητησετε απο καποιο παιδι στο φορουμ να σας  χαρισει καποιο.Τελευταια σας  επιλογη να ειναι το πετ σοπ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορείς να περάσεις από το χώρο τους και να δεις το ίδιο το πουλάκι και τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης του. Τώρα αν αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό, σιγουρέψου πως το πουλί δεν έχει κομμένα φτερά και ο εκτροφέας του πουλάει για ήμερο. Αν δηλαδή οι φωτογραφίες είναι πάνω στο χέρι του κλπ. Ζήτα μία φωτογραφία να φαίνεται η πλάτη του πτηνού για να μπορείς να διακρίνεις ότι έχει τα φτερά του.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Δεν βιάζομαι αλλά δύσκολα να βρω κάποιον που να μεγαλώνει με κρέμα και να είναι ημέρα και να χαρίζει. 
Έχω ετοιμάσει κλουβι σταντ και χώρο στο σαλόνι και αν μείνουν εκεί κάνα μήνα άδεια θα με σκοτώσει η γυναίκα μου.
να αγοράσω θέλω αλλά από τι διαβασα απαγορεύεται στους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ. 
Διάβασα και αγγελίες αν πουλάει κάποιος αλλά τπτ.
αγγελία δεν μπορώ να βάλω για αγορά γιατί απαγορεύεται και να ζητήσω να μου χαρίσουν θα με κοροϊδεύουν γιατί είναι ακριβά πουλιά. 
σε πετ δεν πάω παντός γιατί μου φάνηκαν σχεδόν όλα μπουφιασμενα που τα ειδα

----------


## rafa

Οχι δεν ειναι και τοσο ακριβα πουλια(σε σχεση με αλλα)....βαλε αγγελια δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα στο κατω κατω μπορει να βρεθει καποιος να σου χαρισει ενα ζουζουνι...


Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αλέξη όπως λες και μόνος σου το φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπει τις αγοραπωλησίες. Κανείς όμως δεν θα σε κοροϊδέψει αν ζητήσεις παπαγάλο. Κάνε μία βόλτα και δες πόσα κοκατίλ έχουν χαριστεί κατά καιρούς στο φόρουμ. Δύο κοκατίλ έχω και δεν αγόρασα κανένα τους. Και τα δύο μου χαρίστηκαν από μέλη εδώ. Το πιο σημαντικό για τους περισσότερους από εμάς που αγαπάμε τα πουλάκια που γεννιούνται στην παρέα μας, είναι να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι πηγαίνουν σε καλά χέρια, σε ανθρώπους που είναι συνειδητοποιημένοι για το είδος και τα θέλουν για πάντα στη ζωή τους. Το μόνο "πρόβλημα" εδώ, είναι πως οι περισσότεροι που ζευγαρώνουμε πουλάκια το κάνουμε τη σωστή εποχή της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου που είναι την άνοιξη. Επομένως αυτή την εποχή δύσκολα θα βρεις παπαγάλο μικρό σε ηλικία. 

Το να αγοράσεις από ένα σωστό εκτροφέα, που αγαπά, σέβεται και δεν βλέπει σαν προϊόν τα πουλιά του, δεν τα έχει μέσα στην βρώμα και στην κουτσουλιά κανείς δεν το κατακρίνει και είναι μία καλή επιλογή να πάρεις από κάποιον τέτοιο άνθρωπο. Απλά σαν φόρουμ δεν θέλουμε να βλέπουμε τα πουλιά σαν εμπόρευμα.  Το μόνο πρόβλημα που βλέπω εγώ είναι πως δεν μπορείς να δεις το πουλάκι πριν το πάρεις στα χέρια σου.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Δεν μπορώ να ζητήσω σε αγγελεια γιατί πρέπει να συμπληρώσω 50 μυνήματα.
το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να πηγαίνουν μόνο σε ζωόφιλους και ανθρώπους που ξέρεις ότι θα το αγαπάνε  γιατί  είμαι σε φόρουμ με ενυδρεία και έχω και γένητουρια τώρα από τους μονομάχους και θα χαριστούν σε άτομα του φόρουμ που ξέρω ότι θα είναι ευτιχισμενα και με ιδανικές συνθήκες διαβίωσης για το κάθε ζωντανό. 
είχα παλαιότερα κοκατιλ όχι ημερο  και ιγκουανα 13 χρόνια περίπου. 
γνωρίζεις από πριν ότι θα είναι μαζί σου για όλη τους την ζωή. 
γενικά και στα ενυδρεία μπαίνουν άτομα που σκοπός είναι να πάρουν τζάμπα εξοπλισμό και ζωντανά και να τα εμπορεύονται μετά. Έχω δει πολλά τέτοια.

----------


## Ariadni

Καλησπερα Αλεξη! Με το καλο να δεχτεις το φτερωτο σου φιλο! Αφου δεν μπορεις να το δεις απο κοντα ζητα φωτογραφιες που να φαινονται νυχια ραμφος φτερα και αν γινεται ζητα και φωτογραφια του κλουβιου που μενει!

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά. 
θα ζητήσω κιαλές φώτο από το πουλακι και αν δω να πάει κάτι στραβά θα ψάξω από αλλου

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kαλυτερα βιντεο να ζητησεις. Θα καταλαβεις πολλα παραπανω. Και μην το βιαστεις. Διαβασε κανα αρθρο, βαλε οταν συμπληρωσεις 50 μηνυματα αγγελια. Αλλα μπορεις να εχεις το νου και σε αλλα σαιτ. Ανα καιρους βγαινουν αγγελιες για κοκατιλ και απο Θεσσαλονικη

----------


## alexis cosmo

παίδες τελικά τον αγόρασα τον παπαγαλο.
μου έστειλε φωτογραφίες και τον είδα πιο καλά.
Ο παπαγάλος μου ήρθε με κομενα φτερά δλδ δεν μπορεί να πεταξει......
τον έστειλα και τον ρώτησα γιατί αλλά δεν απάντησε ακόμα. 
στις φώτο που τον έχει στο χέρι του έχει κανονικά τα φτερά του γιατί μου τον έστειλε με κομμένα? 
μου φαίνεται πολύ τρομαγμένος αλλά είναι από το ταξίδι 6 ώρες σε κούτα λογικά. 
φώτο θα βάλω αύριο να δείτε.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι που τα έκοψε, χωρίς να σε ρωτήσει κιόλας. Από τον αθώο λόγο του να μην χτυπήσει μέχρι να συνηθίσει το περιβάλλον του (αμφιβάλλω αν έχει αγνές προθέσεις), μέχρι τον πιο πονηρό λόγο που οι περισσότεροι κάνουν, το πουλί δεν είναι τελείως ήμερο, απλά σε αυτόν γιατί τον έχει συνηθίσει. Οπότε τα έκοψε για να εξαρτάται από σένα και να κάθεται στο χέρι σου. 
Τι ηλικία έχει το πουλάκι; Είναι λογικό να είναι τρομαγμένος, θα τον αφήσεις καμιά βδομάδα χωρίς να τον ενοχλείτε, απλά νεράκι και φαγάκι και να του μιλάτε με απαλή φωνή. Αργότερα όταν δείτε ότι νιώθει καλύτερα, θα επικοινωνείτε περισσότερο μαζί του.

----------


## alexis cosmo

και γω αυτό σκέφτηκα αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω. 
λογικά μέχρι αύριο θα απαντήσει. 
Οπότε δεν κάνω καμιά κίνηση να τον πλησιάσω απλά νερό φαΐ και ήρεμη φωνή. 
είναι 75 ημερων μου είπε. 
θα σας βάλω φώτο αύριο να τον δείτε από κοντά.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Να σου ζησει Αλέξη να τον χαιρεσαι,βαλε φωτο να το χαρούμε και εμεις

----------


## alexis cosmo



----------


## alexis cosmo

Υπάρχει κάποιος ποιο εύκολος τρόπος να ανεβάσω φώτο εκτός από το  photo bucket 
δεν βγάζω άκρη ρε γαμωτο

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## alexis cosmo

να οι φωτο στο κλουβι ειναι εδω σε μενα. στο χερι ειναι αυτες που μου εστειλε αυτος

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Δεν φαινονται Αλέξη,κανε δεξί κλικ πάνω στη φωτο που έχεις ανεβασει στο photobucket και κανε αντιγραφή διεύθυνσης εικόνας αυτό το λινκ θα βάλεις εδώ

----------


## alexis cosmo



----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Κουκλί ειναι πανέμορφο ,εμένα γιατι δεν μου φαίνονται κομμενα τα φτερά?

----------


## alexis cosmo

είναι μόνο τα μέσα ψαλίδισμενα μίλησα με στο τηλ και μου είπε ότι τα ψαλίδιζει για να μην πετάει πολύ και αφήνει μοκροσκοπικα  πούπουλα και τα αναπνέουμε και μην πάθουμε ινωση. είναι αρωστια που κολάν τα πούπουλα στα πνευμόνια του ανθρώπου και είναι επίκυνδινα 
ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? 
εγώ σήμερα τον έβγαλα έξω και είναι όντος η μέρος κάθετε στο χέρι μου και κάνουμε βόλτες στο σπίτι και αλλάζω και χέρια και δεν φεύγει ούτε τσιμπάει. 
ευτιχως γιατί νόμιζα ότι ήταν άγριος. 
δεν τρώει όμως από χθες γιατί? 
τον έβαλα πυλινα δοχεια για φαΐ και νερό. 
φαι πηρα για μεσαιους παπαγαλους που εχει μεσα καπου 10 διαφορετικα σπορια

----------


## rafa

καταρχην καλως το δεχτηκες!!!!!!ειναι πολυ ομορφο πουλακι.δεν τρωει επειδη δεν εχει σηνυθησει τον χωρο και εσενα ,ειναι και απο το ταξιδι.θα σου ελεγα να μην τον βγαζεις πολυ απο το κλουβι γιατι δεν θα το συνηθυσει γρηγορα.αυτο με το φαι θα διαρκεσει το πολυ 3-4 μερες.αλλα αφου ειναι ημερος πιο γρηγορα θα φαει.αστον να συνιθησει το κλουβι του και τα δοχεια του να τα εχεις σε σημεια που δεν κουτσουλαει.για τα φτερα μου φαινεται λιγο πονηρο αλλα τελως παντων.εγω δεν εχω ακουσει για τετοια αρρωστεια παρολου που ειμαι αλεργικος σχεδον στα παντα(δερματολογικα και αναπνευστικα) αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις μπορει να υπαρχει.....λοιπον ασε το πουλακι να συνηθυσει το χωρο του και μετα θα συνηθησει και εσενα. ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Χαίρομαι που ειναι ήμερος, για αυτό που σου είπε θα σου απαντήσουν πιο έμπειρα άτομα,οτι δεν τρώει ειναι φυσιολογικό ειναι λόγω στρες καμια φορά κάνουν 2-3 μερες να φάνε, να το παρατηρείς και να τον αφήσεις ήσυχο μεχρι να φάει μην τον βγάζεις απο το κλουβί,μια πολυ καλη τροφή ειναι αυτή

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.Ναι δεν θα τον ξαναβγαλω μεχρι να ηρεμησει και να μαθει τον χωρο.Οταν λες σου φανηκε πονηρο τι εννοεις.Δεν μου ανοιγει το λινκ με την τροφη. Ανοιξε την ειδα..οκ

----------


## rafa

να τον ξαναβγαλεις αλλα για κανα δεκαλεπτο την ημερα για να μαθαινει και εσενα απλως μην ειναι συνεχεια εξω.λεγοντας πονηρο ενοω  πως αφου μπορει να πεταξει ποιος ο λογος για να τα κοψει και μου φανηκε παραξενο αυτο με την αρρωστια γιατι για να τα αναπνευσεις τα πουπουλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα για να τα ρουφιξεις χωρις να το καταλαβεις.επισης πουπουλα τα πουλια βγαζουν απο ολο το σωμα τους.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Τον ειπε ο κτηνιατρος που παρακολουθει τα πουλια του.Οτι οταν πετανε ολα τα πουλια οχι μονο οι παπαγαλοι  φευγουν κατι μικροσκοπικα πουπουλα απο το σωμα τους που δεν φαινονται με το ματι και αυτα μπορει να κατσουν στους πνευμονες μας και να παθουμε ινωση.Πουλια εχω απο μικρος καρδερινες φλωρια σκαθια αργανελια φανετες σπινους και περιστερια ο μπαμπας μου ντουνεκια βουτες καραγαλατσια και γενικα απο μικρος ειμαι με τα πουλια και πρωτη φορα το ακουω γιαυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση.Δλδ φαντασου οταν εμπενα στο κουμασι να πιασω στα χερια κανενα ντουνεκι για να κατεβασω τα υπολοιπα που πετουσαν αυτα που ηταν μεσα και πετουσαν απο δω και απο κει τι πουπουλο εβγαινε.Ξερω γω τι να πω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το πουλάκι καλό είναι να μην ξαναβγεί από το κλουβί μέχρι να φάει και να νιώσει άνετα με το χώρο του  :winky:  Όσο ήμερα και αν είναι, όλα οι παπαγάλοι έχουν το στρες της αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος. Οφείλουμε να το σεβαστούμε και να συγκρατήσουμε λίγο τον ενθουσιασμό μας, που καταλαβαίνω πως είναι μεγάλος, μέχρι να ηρεμήσει το μικρούλι! Άρχισε να τρώει καθόλου Αλέξη; 

Είναι μία γλύκα από τις φωτογραφίες! 

Όσο για την ασθένεια που σου ανέφερε, προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο. Αλλά στο φόρουμ οι περισσότεροι που έχουμε κοκατίλ δεν έχουμε κομμένα φτερά και πετάνε κανονικά. Δεν είδα κανέναν να παθαίνει κάτι. Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω κατά πόσο έχει βάση αυτό που ισχυρίζεται. Προσωπικά 1,5 χρόνο τώρα που πετάνε στο δωμάτιο τα δικά μου, δεν έχω πάθει κάτι.


*** Ψάχνοντας παραπάνω βρήκα πως πράγματι η πούδρα που βγάζουν τα πουλιά (όχι απαραίτητα όταν πετάνε, αλλά γενικότερα ακόμα και όταν τινάζονται), μπορεί να προκαλέσει κάποια προβλήματα στους πνεύμονες αν μένουν σε ένα κλειστό χώρο που δεν αερίζεται καθόλου κλπ. Παρόλα αυτά, οι πηγές μιλούν για μεγάλο αριθμό πτηνών, στο ίδιο περιβάλλον με ελλειπή καθαριότητα και δίνουν σαν παράδειγμα τα περιστέρια.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ναι μόλις τώρα κατέβηκε και τρώει κανονικά ευτιχως γιατί αν χώθηκα λίγο. 
Οπότε δεν πειράζω τα φτερά μόλις αλλάξει πούπουλα θα βγουν καινούρια. 
κάθε πότε αλλάζουν?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν είναι μωρά περνούν μία πτερόροια, όταν είναι περίπου 6 μηνών, μπορεί και λίγο αργότερα. Από εκεί και έπειτα το σύνηθες είναι 1 φορά το χρόνο.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Παιδιά από τις φώτο καταλάβαινετε αν είναι αρσενικό?  
Για αρσενικό μου το έδωσε 
από ότι διάβασα στο νετ θα σας πω τα εξής 
κάνει πολύ συχνά τους ομούς του πάνω σαν καρδουλα δεν κρέμεται καθόλου ανάποδα με το κεφάλι κάτω και δν
 κάνει κιχ μόνο ένα κρά μια στο τόσο άραια και που.
είναι η τρίτη μέρα ακόμα που τον έχω αλλά δεν ξέρω κιόλας. 
υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος εκτός του dna.?
είναι 2,5 μηνών το πουλακι

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Yπαρχει αυτη η ασθενεια που λεει ο πτηνιατρος, ειναι η λεγομενη bird breeder's lung (ο πνευμονας του εκτροφεα πτηνων) ή hypersensitivity pneumonitis (πνευμονικη υπερευαισθησια; ) η οποια προκαλειται απο την εισπνοη των πρωτεινων των περιττωματων και των φτερων των πτηνων αλλα κατι τετοιο μπορει να προκληθει αμα ερχεσαι σε επαφη με παρα πολλα πτηνα. Με 1-2 κοκατιλ τωρα δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση. Αλλα γι αυτο γενικα ειναι καλο να μην εχουμε τα πτηνα στο δωματιο που κοιμομαστε και να ειμαστε τυπικοι στην καθαριοτητα τους.

Αλλος τροπος ειναι η υπομονη! Θα περιμενεις να δεις συμπεριφορες και αν θα κανει αυγουλακια οταν ενηλικιωθει.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ alex

----------


## stam72

> Παιδιά από τις φώτο καταλάβαινετε αν είναι αρσενικό?  
> Για αρσενικό μου το έδωσε 
> από ότι διάβασα στο νετ θα σας πω τα εξής 
> κάνει πολύ συχνά τους ομούς του πάνω σαν καρδουλα δεν κρέμεται καθόλου ανάποδα με το κεφάλι κάτω και δν
>  κάνει κιχ μόνο ένα κρά μια στο τόσο άραια και που.
> είναι η τρίτη μέρα ακόμα που τον έχω αλλά δεν ξέρω κιόλας. 
> υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος εκτός του dna.?
> είναι 2,5 μηνών το πουλακι


Καλημέρα και να χαίρεσαι το πουλάκι.
Είναι πολύ μικρό για να μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις το φύλλο από το φτέρωμα. Σε αυτή την ηλικία μόνο με τεστ dna μπορέις να βρεις με σιγουριά το φύλλου του μικρού. Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις τουλάχιστον να γίνει 6-8 μηνών μετά την πρώτη πτερόροια ώστε να σταθεροποιηθούν τα χρώματα στα φτερά και στα πούπουλα κάτω από την ουρά. Τότε μόνο μπορείς να εκτιμήσεις το φύλλο με σχετική σιγουριά. Επίσης αν είναι αρσενικό συνήθως θα παρατηρήσεις ότι κελαηδάει πιο έντονα κυρίως το πρωί και το απόγευμα. Πιστεύω σε λίγο καιρό που θα έχεις δεθείς με το νέο σου φίλο, νομίζω ότι δεν θα σε ενδιαφέρει αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό.  
Υπομονή λοιπόν και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Ariadni

Καλως το δεχτηκες το μωρουλι!!! Ειναι πανεμορφο! Μπορει τωρα να μην κανει ηχους γιατι ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα! Γενικα για να φερθει φυσιολογικα θα περασουν λιγες μερες γιατι πρεπει να νιωσει ανετα στο νεο του σπιτι! Σκεψου αν εσυ πηγαινες σ ενα νεο χωρο με ατομα που δε γνωριζεις και μαλιστα αλλου ειδους και πολυ ξενους για σενα ηχους δε θα ησουν επιφυλακτικος και τρομαγμενος ακομα κι αν σου φερονταν τελεια; Μαλλον ναι  ! Οποτε απλα του δινεις λιγο χρονο και θα το απολαυσεις σε λιγες μερες! Ειναι πολυ τελεια οταν ειναι μωρακια και πρεπει να τους τα μαθεις ολα εσυ!

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Οντος το πρωι με μουσικη κελαιδαει συνεχεια και δεν κραζει.Οταν παω κοντα και του μιλαω ανοιγει το στομα σαν να χασμουριετε ειναι σαν να θελει να μιλησει αλλα δεν του βγαινει και φενετε αστειο.Ερχετε κοντα οταν παω και του μιλαω αλλα δεν ρον βγαζω εξω ακομα. Οταν θελει λογικα θα βγει μονος του.Του ανοιγω την ππρτα ερχερε βγαζει το κεφαλι εξω και κοιταει αλλα παλι μεσα και συνεχεια κανει το ιδιο.

----------


## Ariadni

Μπορει οντως να χασμουριεται!  Οταν ειναι μωρα κοιμουνται ανα διαστηματα και μεσα στη μερα περα απ το μεσημεριανο υπνο! Κουραζονται πιο ευκολα! Αν θες εχε του και μια πατηθρα εξω απο το κλουβι που αν θελησει να βγει να εχει καπου να κατσει..! Καλα κανεις και του δινεις το χρονο του! Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ειναι ηρεμος και να κανει κατι οταν το θελει

----------


## xrisam

Να το χαίρεσαι είναι πολυ γλυκο πουλάκι, περιμένουμε και αλλες φωτογραφίες.

ΥΓ:και μην ξεχάσεις οταν πια βγαίνει έξω απο το κλουβι για πτήσεις να εχεις κουρτίνες και καθρέπτες σκεπασμένα για να μην πέσει πάνω και χτυπήσει.

----------


## alexis cosmo

Ευχαριστώ Για τις συμβουλες.
του ετοιμαζω μεγαλο καινουριο κλουβι αλλα μεχρι να τελειωσει θα κανω καμια βδομαδα.
θα σας βάλω φώτο και θα ανοίξω θέμα στα κοκατιλ να τον δειτε

----------

